# I'll never hard drive again...



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 16, 2018)

bit by the m.2 bug.

then i saw this!






with 3 m.2 slots and 3 remaining PCI slots.

3 x 2tb on mobo = 6 tb

3 x ASUS m.2 PCI card = 24tb

so, 30tb inside the box.

i think that's workable.

semantics, are these still "Drives"?


----------



## tack (Jun 16, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> semantics, are these still "Drives"?


Yes, but they are not disks.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 16, 2018)

tack said:


> Yes, but they are not disks.



hence the allure.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 19, 2018)

By the time you have filled that lot with libraries, it would probably have been less expensive to buy the London Symphony Orchestra.....


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 19, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> By the time you have filled that lot with libraries, it would probably have been less expensive to buy the London Symohony Orchestra.....



there's a thought.



this would be for project data, not sample libraries.

to your point,

just the 15 2tb m.2 sticks at the current B & H price of $780 = $11,700.

enthusiast level indeed.


----------

